# New from Tuscaloosa Alabama!



## faststang71 (Apr 29, 2013)

The names Justin guys and gals been grilling for bout 5 years now and just got my first smoker. Just used to throwing the chips on my coal now really getting into grilling and smoking. Needing ideas for my new grill it's a offset New Braunfels Hondo classic. Already having issues the main door won't seal good and had to bore out one of the chimney holes my biggest thing is getting this grill to be a good investment.checked out a few mods but anybody got sealing tricks besides aluminium foil ?


----------



## coffeecreek (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome to the site and Roll Tide!!!
My Hearts in Alabama but my feet are planted in Kentucky.
Can't help you with the mods but a lot of people on here can.
Again, welcome!!!


----------



## faststang71 (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm implanted in bama and from VA but worked in Kentucky in Knott County got laid off from the mines moved here to try find work. Got a job just nowhere near what I was making. But yes Roll Tide huge bama fan !


----------



## kathrynn (Apr 30, 2013)

to SMF!  We are so glad you joined us! Would you mind updating your profile to show the other SMF members where you are located?  You just might meet some neighbors!  I am about 3 hours North of you near Huntsville.  AND...just have ta say this....WAR EAGLE!

Jeff offers a free 5-day E-Course and its packed full of great information no matter what your experience level might be! http://www.smoking-meat.com/smoking-basics-ecourse

If you didn't read the "Terms of Service" notes.....please do.  There are a few things that everyone should know about those pesky little rules before plunging into the forums. http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/a/terms-of-service

If you need any help roaming around the forums....just holler!  Happy to help out!

Kat


----------



## rtbbq2 (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome to SMF........
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





..Not really familiar with the New Braunfels Hondo classic unit but many use fire proof gasket material. You can buy that as a replacement for the Big Green Egg and other types of kamado kookers. Sold where the units are sold.  Also, search your unit on this forum for mods if you haven't. If you have pics of the actual unit, you may want to post a few....RTB


----------



## seenred (Apr 30, 2013)

Welcome to the forums, Justin!  Glad you joined us.  You've found a great place to learn and share ideas on our favorite pastime...Smokin' and Grillin' great food!  Lots of friendly and knowledge folks here who really enjoy helping one another.  Just ask when you need help and you'll get plenty.

Many use stove gasket rope to seal leaky doors and seams in their smokers.  Others have used high temp silicone caulk.  You can do a search for either of these and you'll find some how-to threads that others have already posted:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=rope+gasket

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/newsearch?search=silicone+caulk

Red


----------



## rhinoguy (Apr 30, 2013)

Roll Tide!

Anders Hardware sells the oven door rope by the foot.


----------



## faststang71 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks guys I have plenty of black rtv ha ha I'm going to the store after work to get some wax paper. Also my door is a little bowed so that is one issue I'm going to have to fix unfortunately the hinges are welded which sucks !


----------



## s2k9k (Apr 30, 2013)

Hi Justin! :welcome1: to SMF!!! We're happy you found us! You've come to the right place, we have over 45,000 members who just love to share their experience and over 900,000 posts describing it! 
The search bar at the top can be your best friend when you are trying to find answers to your questions but you can still ask too if you want!


----------



## pgsmoker64 (Apr 30, 2013)

Hey Justin....VA boy myself - was raised in Southern Central VA.  Where you from?







  to the SMF, the best BBQ site on the web.  Whatever you need to know about the fine art of BBQ you can find it right here, from recipes to technical knowledge.

One thing you need to know about us is that we like to see pictures of your creations and your gear.  We call it Q-View and its basically the 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





!!!

So, don't just talk about your food, show it!  Otherwise you may get a gentle reminder, like this...







   or this...
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good Luck and Get Smokin'

Bill


----------



## faststang71 (Apr 30, 2013)

Ha ha yea well I took that grill back and picked up a charbroil offset smoker model number 820 its basically the same grill besides the legs other than that it's the same. But running into issues with the smoke box on this ! It's driving me insane. But I'm gonna pull few tricks up my sleeve with this grill should have with the other one. I'm gonna try and find some latches and put 2 latches on the chamber door and one on the firebox and use permatex black rtv to make my seal. I have done made a baffle and extended my exhaust tube down to grate level.


----------



## faststang71 (May 1, 2013)

Well this is a no go on the charbroil I just can't stand the fact it's messed up so taking it back and going to buy a Old Country BBQ Ranch smoker anybody got any info on them besides weighing over 200lbs ? Lol


----------



## jimmybh (May 1, 2013)

Sounds like you are getting a real workout on finding a reliable smoker. I have grilled for years and recently bought my first smoker. I bought a "SMOKIN-IT" smoker which comes in 3 sizes. They are really quality built and reliable. They are less than half the price of cookshack, the top shelf smoker, with the basic same quality. Enclosed are some picts of recent smokes. Good luck.













001.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ Mar 30, 2013


















001.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ Apr 27, 2013


















005.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ Mar 28, 2013


















001.JPG



__ jimmybh
__ Apr 27, 2013






Jimmy


----------



## faststang71 (May 1, 2013)

Yea I'm losing my mind I talked to a guy at academy today I really don't have the extra 100$ for the old country so going back to try and find a good Hondo classic... I want a good durable and reliable offset smoker.


----------



## faststang71 (May 2, 2013)

Thanks bud I've been on that forum actually on it now ha ha. I'm really just debating on getting the Hondo again then start working on a design to make a reverse flow offset or something and make one.


----------



## faststang71 (May 2, 2013)

Went back to the Hondo classic and the doors were perfect double checked before I left the store its together with my mods and seasoning the grill as we speak


----------



## faststang71 (May 2, 2013)

Tried posting a few pics but they won't upload from the phone some reason my thermo is barely climbing its leaking pretty bad but after I get it seasoned ill get me some sealant and wax paper now do I seal both the door and resting spot ? Or just the resting spot I will be using black rtv for I am planning on to not get above 450


----------



## kathrynn (May 3, 2013)

When using your cell to upload q-views...you will need to use the mobile setting for SMF.  It's located on the Home Page for the Forums...down at the bottom.  Here is a link that can help with loading the pictures to your threads.  http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/125263/how-to-upload-a-photo-q-view-to-your-post

Kat


----------



## coffeecreek (May 3, 2013)

Kat, looks like you're covered under rule #5 with the "war eagle"



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## so ms smoker (May 3, 2013)

Hi faststang71 and welcome!  Don't sweat the small leeks on the Hondo SFB. What will help you most is to construct a charcoal basket to put in the firebox. This will keep the charcoal, and I prefer lump, together so you can use the minion method. This helps with temp control and long smokes.

  Mike


----------



## faststang71 (May 3, 2013)

Finally pics!!!!

View media item 219150












IMAG0481.jpg



__ faststang71
__ May 3, 2013


















IMAG0482.jpg



__ faststang71
__ May 3, 2013


----------



## bama bbq (May 4, 2013)

CoffeeCreek said:


> Kat, looks like you're covered under rule #5 with the "war eagle"
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


... Even if they're wrong. :-)


----------



## lendecatural (May 4, 2013)

Looks like you have the mods ready to roll like the Tide. I don't have a dog in the Bama/Eagle fight, went to Clemson, but it is really fun to watch from the sidelines!

Len


----------



## faststang71 (May 4, 2013)

I'm gonna do a few more mods ans even try to make it a reverse flow within the next few weeks and paint job cause after the pork loin last night it's peeling bad all over the smoke box.... i


----------



## faststang71 (May 4, 2013)

I want to find a high temp ford blue !


----------



## lendecatural (May 4, 2013)

VHT makes Ford Blue block paint, but it is only good to 550 degrees, you could do the cook chamber in Ford blue and use silver header paint on the fire box.


----------



## faststang71 (May 4, 2013)

Awesome yea cause I'm not getting the chamber above 350 lol I couldn't get it above 250 last night


----------

